# NAD - PRS MT15



## SYLrules88 (Oct 10, 2018)

I never intended to become a fanboy. I never desired to buy signature gear. Yet here I sit with Tremonti pickups, the Tremonti wah, and now the Tremonti amp!

So far I've only played this thing through my 2x12 with one working speaker (I'll get to try it through my Marshall 1960A this weekend). Holy smokes is this thing amazing. This is my first lunchbox style amp and I'm floored by how loud it is, and I'm only keeping the master at about half. Cleans are extremely clear. Haven't tried a chorus or comp pedal through it yet but my keeley caverns 2 sounds fantastic in the fx loop. Honestly, I've tried my fortin grind on the front end and it's a little TOO hot! From what I can tell, this thing doesn't need a boost pedal. I've tried my LTD snakebyte with the hetfield set in standard, my ESP H with the tremonti set in standard, an M17 with a dimarzio imperium in standard, my schecter C8 Hybrid with EMG 57/66 in E, and my agile LP style 7 with BKP miracleman/original Q tuner in Drop G, and this thing has excelled with all pickups and all tunings. I had to dial the bass back just a little but that may have to do with the small room I've been playing in. Just a few pics and hopefully a short video on Friday. Really can't wait to run it up against my Laney Ironheart.


----------



## KailM (Oct 10, 2018)

The MT15 is a game changer for sure. Congrats!


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Oct 10, 2018)

I definitely have GAS for that despite having no need for it lol.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 10, 2018)

Dineley said:


> I definitely have GAS for that despite having no need for it lol.


same, i just got another amp bit i still want to try this head


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Oct 11, 2018)

And i am impatiently waiting for mine. It „should” be shipped at the end of the month.
Anyway, congratulation. I am just being jelous. HNAD!!!


----------



## NinjaRaf (Oct 12, 2018)

Love mine. Other guitar player just got his earlier this week, too. I compared to my IRT Studio, and it wasn't even close...IRT Studio is gone, now. Shit, this thing even made me sell my 2 Mesa Mark IVs LOL.


----------



## yellowv (Oct 12, 2018)

I got mine a couple of days ago. It’s so badass.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 12, 2018)

MT15 owner here as well. What are you guys using for cabs/speakers and this amp?


----------



## Bearitone (Oct 12, 2018)

I want to hear a comparison of this side by side with a 6505.


----------



## yellowv (Oct 12, 2018)

I running mine through a 1X12 Panama cab with a PRB driver. Sounds great. One of these days I’m going to have to try in through my 4x12 with V30’s.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Oct 12, 2018)

Anyone used one in a band situation yet?


----------



## KailM (Oct 12, 2018)

kindsage said:


> I want to hear a comparison of this side by side with a 6505.


The 6505 will eat it for breakfast if we're talking high gain brootz. I got distressed when I played an MT15 and had to go home and fire up the 6505 just to check if it still "had it." It took the surgeons 4 hours to re-attach my face. 

For versatility though...MT15. It's an awesome amp.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 12, 2018)

KailM said:


> The 6505 will eat it for breakfast if we're talking high gain brootz. I got distressed when I played an MT15 and had to go home and fire up the 6505 just to check if it still "had it." It took the surgeons 4 hours to re-attach my face.
> 
> For versatility though...MT15. It's an awesome amp.


i think he means the 6505 mini head since they're in comparable wattage/sizes.


----------



## Bearitone (Oct 12, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> i think he means the 6505 mini head since they're in comparable wattage/sizes.



Eh, either way  the grind and grit is all preamp distortion


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 12, 2018)

kindsage said:


> Eh, either way  the grind and grit is all preamp distortion


the 6505 mh really isn't that great imo. It's kind of meh for cleans and br00tz, especially for the price of one new. I much preferred the 5153 head I tried (and the old 5150 my buddy had). The extra headroom/bigger power transformers really lets the amp breathe and sound fucking enormous.


----------



## KailM (Oct 12, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> the 6505 mh really isn't that great imo. It's kind of meh for cleans and br00tz, especially for the price of one new. I much preferred the 5153 head I tried (and the old 5150 my buddy had). The extra headroom/bigger power transformers really lets the amp breathe and sound fucking enormous.



Yeah, I was talking about the OG 6505 120 watt head. I haven't even tried the MH. I don't care to try any more EL 84 based amps...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 12, 2018)

KailM said:


> Yeah, I was talking about the OG 6505 120 watt head. I haven't even tried the MH. I don't care to try any more EL 84 based amps...


lol yeah, there's no comparison between the mh and the 120watt. Totally different vibes imo
EL84 is fine, people just associate it with shitty low wattage amps. A cranked vox ac30 or my mesa f30 sound pretty fucking mean ime


----------



## Bentaycanada (Oct 12, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> lol yeah, there's no comparison between the mh and the 120watt. Totally different vibes imo
> EL84 is fine, people just associate it with shitty low wattage amps. A cranked vox ac30 or my mesa f30 sound pretty fucking mean ime



Yeah, my EL84 Mesa Mark V 25 and 35 amps ripped peoples faces off just fine!


----------



## exo (Oct 12, 2018)

Bentaycanada said:


> Anyone used one in a band situation yet?



Current most important question on SSO.....


----------



## SYLrules88 (Oct 13, 2018)

^I've got band practice Sunday and two shows (album release!) next weekend. As of now, I've only played it through 2x12 with one working celestion Gk12-85 and it's been phenominal. I'll be playing it through a marshal 1960a (g12t-75s) on Sunday so I can report back how it handles! Loving the discussion here and I'm happy to see other folks who own it! \m/


----------



## NinjaRaf (Oct 15, 2018)

Been using mine at practice, and at a couple of shows...and my other guitar player took it on tour with his other band. Performed flawlessly. Had this old 1980s looking sound guy freak out over the tone at one of the shows.

Video of it and my Kruse modded 5153 50 watt.



My wife has a bunch of iphone videos on her FB of the amp on stage at a couple of shows, but I cant get them to link properly.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Oct 18, 2018)

KailM said:


> The 6505 will eat it for breakfast if we're talking high gain brootz. I got distressed when I played an MT15 and had to go home and fire up the 6505 just to check if it still "had it." It took the surgeons 4 hours to re-attach my face.
> 
> For versatility though...MT15. It's an awesome amp.


I'm not so sure that the 6505 is really that much more aggressive to make a difference. The MT15 (to me) is like an evolved 6505. It has all the aggression, but without any of that fizz to accompany it. The gain structure is really clean and articulate. I like the overall tone a lot more too. It's like a 6505 and a rectifier had a love child, lol. Can't wait until its big brother is released!


----------



## KailM (Oct 18, 2018)

sevenfoxes said:


> I'm not so sure that the 6505 is really that much more aggressive to make a difference. The MT15 (to me) is like an evolved 6505. It has all the aggression, but without any of that fizz to accompany it. The gain structure is really clean and articulate. I like the overall tone a lot more too. It's like a 6505 and a rectifier had a love child, lol. Can't wait until its big brother is released!



To be fair, I was comparing a 120 watt head to the MT15. Of course my 6505 is going to sound deeper and meaner. Also, I run an EQ in the loop whose primary goal is to cut the fizz of my 6505, and it does a marvelous job at that. I absolutely agree that the MT15 is like a combination between a Rec and a 5150. I hear a little more Rec than 5150 though. Big brother might be even more of a game changer, lol...


----------



## buriedoutback (Oct 18, 2018)

Is the top reversible so the grill would be more open on the front and say 'paul reed smith' on the back? No offence to PRS fans, I'm just curious.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Oct 18, 2018)

KailM said:


> To be fair, I was comparing a 120 watt head to the MT15. Of course my 6505 is going to sound deeper and meaner. Also, I run an EQ in the loop whose primary goal is to cut the fizz of my 6505, and it does a marvelous job at that. I absolutely agree that the MT15 is like a combination between a Rec and a 5150. I hear a little more Rec than 5150 though. Big brother might be even more of a game changer, lol...


I was also comparing the MT15 to the 120w, which inherently sounds bigger/meaner, but I don't think the difference is night and day. I'm surprised I'm even saying that, because I never thought a 15w amp could hang with the big iron...but it does (probably not at higher volumes though).

I agree though, the MT15 has more of a recto flavor, but it has the tightness of a 6505...best of both worlds!


----------



## sevenfoxes (Oct 18, 2018)

buriedoutback said:


> Is the top reversible so the grill would be more open on the front and say 'paul reed smith' on the back? No offence to PRS fans, I'm just curious.


I think so. I haven't tried it, but it looks like you could do that.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Oct 18, 2018)

The906 said:


> MT15 owner here as well. What are you guys using for cabs/speakers and this amp?


I'm using a Mesa Recto 2x12.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 18, 2018)

sevenfoxes said:


> I think so. I haven't tried it, but it looks like you could do that.


The side screws do look symmetrically placed. I might try this.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Oct 18, 2018)

It works!


----------



## buriedoutback (Oct 18, 2018)

sevenfoxes said:


> It works!


Beauty! Thanks for trying that out for me.
I think with the red lights, it'll look super sick.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Oct 22, 2018)

^that's hilarious! I want to do it to mine too haha.

So, my MT15 kicked ass in band practice. my drummer pointed out immediately that the single note licks were a lot clearer. The clean channel is phenominal. the laney ironheart isn't bad by any means but the MT15 is the clear winner there. I played our set once with the MT15 then with the laney, and I'm going to have to sit with the laney for a bit to dial it in again, because it got its ass handed to it.

Only gripe so far with the MT15 is that it's noticeably more noisy than the laney. I've got to set my ISP decimator II pedal up to like -40 DB to keep the feedback at bay and this affects some sustained chords/harmonics that are a part of my bands live show so I'll have to find some way to address this. I haven't been using a boost with the amp and I really don't plan on doing so! im super impressed that it doesn't need it!

So, in summary, the amp kicks ass, doesn't need a boost, but needs a really good noise gate, unless you're wanting the feedback.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Oct 23, 2018)

SYLrules88 said:


> ^that's hilarious! I want to do it to mine too haha.
> 
> So, my MT15 kicked ass in band practice. my drummer pointed out immediately that the single note licks were a lot clearer. The clean channel is phenominal. the laney ironheart isn't bad by any means but the MT15 is the clear winner there. I played our set once with the MT15 then with the laney, and I'm going to have to sit with the laney for a bit to dial it in again, because it got its ass handed to it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the review!
Would you say this is noisier than a 5150/6505 amp? 
How does it sound for leads on a neck pickup under high gain?


----------



## InCasinoOut (Oct 24, 2018)

Well shit now I'm GASing super hard. $650 new is right at that sweet spot where it's hard to say no to... Especially if 15 watts with 6L6s is louder than the 35 watts with EL84s in my Mark V:35, it would make jamming with my drummer buddy so much easier.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Oct 25, 2018)

NinjaRaf said:


> Been using mine at practice, and at a couple of shows...and my other guitar player took it on tour with his other band. Performed flawlessly. Had this old 1980s looking sound guy freak out over the tone at one of the shows.
> 
> Video of it and my Kruse modded 5153 50 watt.
> 
> ...





The Tremonti sounds decent but that Kruse modded 5153 50 watt sounds incredible wow


----------



## NinjaRaf (Oct 26, 2018)

Since I got a master volume added to the EVH, and had the clean channel modded to actually be clean, and the lead channel modded to stealth lead channel, yeah, its better for the band for sure. More convenient. I love the PRS, though. Its giving me incredible recorded tones at home. And for those of you that are skeptical about it holding up at volume, don't be. The iron is NOT small like the Mark V25 I had. I've played it at a bunch of band practices and a couple of shows. Had one sound guys freaking out a bit about how good it sounded. My other guitar player took it out on tour and loved it so much that he bought one, too. These things are awesome, awesome little amps, and if they put out a 100 watt version, I will buy one. But...I will probably still use the EVH for live stuff. Its just damn convenient in terms of size, weight, tone, and function.

Here is a clip I recorded with my MT15 a few days ago through an Avatar contemporary 212 with Legend V12s, mic'd with an ATM250DE and SM57 into my Audient ID44 interface.

https://app.box.com/s/oqtf9lx1ucn0z68h2y6zvbpjmej09iko


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Oct 27, 2018)

NinjaRaf said:


> Since I got a master volume added to the EVH, and had the clean channel modded to actually be clean, and the lead channel modded to stealth lead channel, yeah, its better for the band for sure. More convenient. I love the PRS, though. Its giving me incredible recorded tones at home. And for those of you that are skeptical about it holding up at volume, don't be. The iron is NOT small like the Mark V25 I had. I've played it at a bunch of band practices and a couple of shows. Had one sound guys freaking out a bit about how good it sounded. My other guitar player took it out on tour and loved it so much that he bought one, too. These things are awesome, awesome little amps, and if they put out a 100 watt version, I will buy one. But...I will probably still use the EVH for live stuff. Its just damn convenient in terms of size, weight, tone, and function.
> 
> Here is a clip I recorded with my MT15 a few days ago through an Avatar contemporary 212 with Legend V12s, mic'd with an ATM250DE and SM57 into my Audient ID44 interface.
> 
> https://app.box.com/s/oqtf9lx1ucn0z68h2y6zvbpjmej09iko


Sounds Wicked!
How do you find the high gain lead tone on the MT15 on the neck pickup?


----------



## SYLrules88 (Oct 28, 2018)

^I'm loving the lead tones from the EMG hetfield and the black winter neck models. Lots of bite and sustain. And honestly, I messed around with some distorted leads with my agile AL-727 with an original Q tuner in the neck position and that's the first time I've ever enjoyed hearing that pickup with distortion. It always sounded so weak every other time I tried to use distortion with it, but it sang beautifully here.


----------



## NinjaRaf (Oct 29, 2018)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Sounds Wicked!
> How do you find the high gain lead tone on the MT15 on the neck pickup?



Couldnt tell you. I dont really play leads, and I never use the neck pickup. My main guitar only has a bridge pickup lol.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Nov 2, 2018)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Sounds Wicked!
> How do you find the high gain lead tone on the MT15 on the neck pickup?


I find the lead tones quite nice and thick. Kinda reminds a bit of a more fluid, and way less fuzzy version of the dual recto.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 12, 2018)

The MT15 is a pretty beastly little amp. The Gain comes on super fast on the lead channel, but it’s a great sound.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Nov 14, 2018)

Jeff said:


> The MT15 is a pretty beastly little amp. The Gain comes on super fast on the lead channel, but it’s a great sound.


Put a 12ay7 in it, and you've got yourself a wide range of distortion.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 14, 2018)

sevenfoxes said:


> Put a 12ay7 in it, and you've got yourself a wide range of distortion.



That’s what I’ve heard. Does it affect volume?


----------



## Tisca (Nov 15, 2018)

Anyone tried the MT15 with dirt pedals in front? Like stacking low gains and see how it reacts. Also fuzzes.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 16, 2018)

sevenfoxes said:


> Put a 12ay7 in it, and you've got yourself a wide range of distortion.



Thanks. 
I have a few JJ 12AT7's on the way because Amazon. Reading V3 is a magic spot for the lower gain tube swap on the MT15 as well....
I'll try the other in the 5153 at V1.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Jan 31, 2019)

I picked up a minty used Tremonti for 480. Incredible amp for the tone and money. Super tight and responsive it has a little rectoish thickness to me. Very happy with the thing fun to play


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 10, 2019)

Any owners having increasing hum over time? Mine started off normal/silent now i have perpetual hum. Removed all the in and loop pedals and no change, was super suspect about the M13 power supply but no help. Have had it about 8 months or so. 
Shitty tubes maybe?


----------



## Legion (Feb 11, 2019)

HNAD my dude!
What's the bedroom volume performance like? Manageable at speaking volume? TV volume?


----------



## shred-o-holic (Feb 12, 2019)

The906 said:


> Thanks.
> I have a few JJ 12AT7's on the way because Amazon. Reading V3 is a magic spot for the lower gain tube swap on the MT15 as well....
> I'll try the other in the 5153 at V1.


V3 eh? I have a little bit of hum going on it's nothing critical. I may have to try my 5751 trick I did with the 5153..


----------



## TDSTIAYW (Feb 23, 2019)

Is the PRS MT15 effects loop placed after the power tubes or before them?

I can't find the owner's manual online.

Thanks.


----------



## Azarea (Feb 26, 2019)

TDSTIAYW said:


> Is the PRS MT15 effects loop placed after the power tubes or before them?
> 
> I can't find the owner's manual online.
> 
> Thanks.


I don't think I've ever heard of an effects loop being after the power tubes... 
Is your question about the effects loops being line or instrument level? If so, it's a modern (ie instrument level) loop. Any pedals should work fine through it I think.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Mar 2, 2019)

I played one of these the other day and it was definitely worthy of the hype. The feel from the larger tubes are apparent straight away. I have no doubt the amp would kill live!


----------



## AlexJPA (Mar 2, 2019)

Great thread! Gonna pull the trigger on one of these bad boys this coming week!


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Mar 6, 2019)

Mine hums tiny bit, but it is noticable only when i play very quiet. But it is very prone to „collect” noise from tablets, phones, computer screen etc, also from the pickups. 
It is the great sounding amp for sure. The hype is real.


----------



## TDSTIAYW (Apr 15, 2020)

BUMP. 

What does the preamp out sound like? 

Can you get decent tones out of it by feeding the preamp out into a DAW and using IRs?


----------

